

Ask HN: How many people have actually run Docker in production? - tburger


======
anildigital
Spotify uses Docker in production. Check out
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlgoq9t95ew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlgoq9t95ew)

